# Stone balancing



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 14, 2009)

Fascinating site: Photo Art Gallery


----------



## Daniel (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow, and I didn't know this was a hobby/vocation 

Rock balancing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## white page (Mar 14, 2009)

Daniel getting into the act again !


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 14, 2009)

:lol:  Where's his crown in this one?


----------



## white page (Mar 14, 2009)

he left it in the kitchen when he was making pies !


----------



## Daniel (Mar 14, 2009)

Very zen


----------



## Atlantean (Mar 14, 2009)

awesome pictures!


----------

